# Miss Brooke Hughes - 17.12.08



## polo_princess

Well here we go ....

4.30am Wednesday morning i was awoken to my waters breaking all over the bed (stupid me didnt have a protective sheet on either :dohh:) woke up OH and phoned delivery suite and made my way over to the hospital. Headed over and they checked babys HB and pretty much sent me back home!!

By 9am i was in a fair bit of pain so we headed back over, they came in and checked me over and i was 4cm dilated. They explained that i was feeling it more as she was back to back so i had some pethidine for that just to ease the pain.

2pm came and i was only 5cm dilated so i got the hump and started on the gas & air, mw was encouraging me to walk around but i was so tired i just kept nodding off inbetween contractions to get some rest. By 6.30pm i was 9cm dilated, this was when i reeeeeeeeally got the hump and wanted to push but as i finally got fully dilated one tiny piece of my cervix wouldnt budge so the senior mw tried to get my to lie on my side swiftly to be told "No i cant f**king move im staying like this" 

Eventually by 8pm i was ready to push and boy did that bit hurt, i never imagined that part to take so long. The gas & air mouthpiece didnt leave my mouth for the entire hour unless it was to shout or moan lol.

At one point i had enough and asked the mw to "pull her out because im not doing this anymore ive had enough" As professional as she was she burst out laughing at that :rofl: 

So at 8.57pm baby Brooke came into the world, to a crying daddy and a stunned mummy. Weighing in at only 6lb 13oz with a thick head of blondey hair. I came away pretty much intact, not tears/cuts/stitches just a little bit tender and sore as to be expected. We were home tucked up safe and sound by 12.30/1.00am. They offered me to go home i didnt ask, they said i could choose as everything had been straightfoward and there had been no complications and both me and Brooke were fine :)

Brooke is sooooo tiny its unreal, im loving being a mummy although ive got one noisy baby who loves to scream the house down, but im sure she'll be fine once she's got the hang of things. One things for sure she's a real daddys girl already :cloud9:

Right here are a few piccies!! I will hopefully catch up with all these new arrivals soon :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Brooke 18.12.08 (3).jpg
File size: 107.8 KB
Views: 353









Brooke 18.12.08 (5).jpg
File size: 111.7 KB
Views: 388









Brooke 19.12.08 (2).jpg
File size: 106.3 KB
Views: 394









Brooke 19.12.08.jpg
File size: 111.4 KB
Views: 454


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ~KACI~

Sounds like the perfect birth!! 

And she looks so tiny...just like a doll! 

Congratulations! x


----------



## nessajane

huge congrats holly!! she's lovely x x


----------



## danni2609

Aww hun congratulations!!! Shes lovely and so dinky! Hope my births like urs sounds like it was all pretty straight forward:)
P.S i had a feeling she would be brooke it goes really well with the surname and its really pretty x


----------



## clairebear

she is beautiful holly i love the name and wow what a wonderful birth x x


----------



## bex

Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## SJK

shes stunning , congrats xx :cloud9:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

congrats, she is beautiful!!


----------



## masi

shes lovely. congrats!!


----------



## ALY

awwww ur little princess is perfect and so beautiful 
congrats :hug:


----------



## VicLl

Ahh congratulations. xxx


----------



## Suz

Congrats Hun!!!! Brooke is so cute! Im very happy it was smooth and no problems!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats darling!!!! She's so titchy!!! Beeeeeeeautiful too....:cloud9:

I cant believe she's finally here :cry: I'm sooooooooooo happy for you and Carl xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

Huge congratulations sweetie, she's stunning, well done you and welcome brooke! x


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats holly shes gorgeous! cant believe u were home so quick! i think i wouldve been scared to go home that quick!

And they took my gas and air away when i had to push! :sulk:

:hug:


----------



## Beltane

Well done and congrats!!


----------



## pinkfairy

congratulations! 

when were you due?


----------



## Sophie1205

Aww congrats :) Shes beautiful! Well done 
xxx


----------



## baboo

she's beautiful! Congratulations!
xx


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations! Shes perfect and sounds like the birth went really well! x


----------



## Jem

Ahh congratulations!!! x


----------



## lollylou1

she is gorgeous hun

congratulations and well done

Lou
xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congrats mummy, she's gorgeous xXx


----------



## AubreyK80

She is Beautiful :) Congrats on your little baby girl :)


----------



## navarababe

awwww congrats hun xx


----------



## nightkd

Congrats!!

xx


----------



## Michy

Huge congrats hun, I think she looks lots like her dadddy :cloud9:


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations mama! :D
To both you and Carl,she's absolutly gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Donna79x

Absolutely gorgeous hunny, congrats to you all xx


----------



## hellotasha

congrats hol shes a beauty xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations. Shes so pretty.


----------



## KatienSam

Congratulations hun she is beautiful and you did so well!! i said she would take you by surprise one night!

daddy was right about her birthday, well done daddy!

:cloud9: xx


----------



## helen1234

well done she's perfect.
and you did it really well and to come home after a few hours fantastic
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Well done hunni. You did so well. And all with just pethidene(sp?) and gas and air. Your braver than me lol. 

She is perfect hunni. You must be on :cloud9:
xx


----------



## Whisper

Congratulations, she is beautiful, it sounds like you had a wonderful birth!


----------



## reallytinyamy

congratulations xx


----------



## Chellebelle

:rofl: I love your story... "pull her out because I am not doing this anymore" :D 

Aww well done Holly... she is gorgeous, you are a wonderful mummy. xxx


----------



## ryder

Shes gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations xx


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wobbles

:cloud9:

Congratulations hun shes a sweetieeeeeeeeeeee

x x


----------



## amelia222

She is beautiful, congrats!!!!


----------



## cheryl

I don't come on for a few days and then see you have had your LO. 
Congratulations hun she is gorgeous.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! She's a beauty!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Love the name and her cute little face! Congrats you three!


----------



## missjess

Congrats hun! She's perfect. Her name really suits her, love it! xx Enjoy being a mommy!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## elly460

awww congrats!


----------



## Brockie

congrats honey sounds like u did fabby!!!! all the best xxx:hugs:


----------



## angels330

congrats hun, shes absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## Amanda

What a lovely straight-forward birth! :hugs::hugs:

Congrats on your new arrival Holly, she is beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## rita lewis

she is gorgeous sweet! Seems you have done really well with with labour! Congrats to oh as well!
xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Congratulations hun and well done, she's beautiful, such a tiny little dot! :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrscookie

oh babe she is beautiful! You did so well, congratulations. <3perfect!
xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats She Is Beautiful!! Xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh Holly, she's such a cutie. Look at the way she holds her hands, like she's having a think about something profound. Oh wow! I'm all tearful just looking at her pictures and reading about her birth. I was 6lb 3oz when I was born and had a little hair-do too ... it's no wonder my Mum adored me.

Welcome to the World baby Brooke and congratulations new Mummy and Daddy. :flower:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Well done Mr & Miss PP on you new arrival!!!! 

She's gorgeous.....love the last pic with her little tongue sticking out!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Frankie

shes beautiful well done x


----------



## Mamafy

Awww hun Brooke is beautiful :cloud9: Congratulations & Well done!


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations sounds like it went well and Brooke is tiny and gorgeous!


----------



## SuzyQ

Sounds like you had a good birth, and wow they let you out quick! Congrats again, she looks sooo tiny! x


----------



## leeanne

Congrats sweetie! She's beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## bambikate

congratulations honey she is gorgeous x x


----------



## ProudMum

I've ben wondering about you. :) checked you ticker a few days ago to see it said "I should be here by now" made me wonder if you'd had the baby.

She is gorgeous! x CONGRATS


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats. It sound's like you had a good birth too. :)

She's absolutely precious. x


----------



## claralouise

congrats again hunny shes soo pretty xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun :cloud9: Brooke is gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congrats hun!!

Your birth sounds pretty fab!!

xxxx


----------



## shampain

What a little stunner!! Well done you! xxx


----------



## LaDY

Shes lovely Holly...Congratulations xx


----------



## avistar

wow congrats!! :)!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

She's simply beautiful, Holly....well done hun xxx:cloud9:


----------



## akamummy

YAY!!!!!! Congrats darling Brooke is just beautiful! Well done you! I cant believe that you had such a fab-u-ulous birth!!!!! You are to be comended! :flower::flower::flower: Glad to hear that daddy did faint or anything like that...and that you didnt want to bite him!:haha: (like Molly!:lol: ) Although he probably deserved a little bit of pain :winkwink: after what you had to go through! :winkwink:
All the best darl...:kiss: for little Brooke!


----------



## elm

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your story :hugs:

x


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations holly! she is absolutely gorgeous, and that is such a gorgeous name! :hugs: xx


----------



## NeyNey

Aww Holly she's just so adorable!! Congratulations to you both 

xox


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks girls, now i've had time to recover and everything has sunk in it does appear i had a pretty easy time of labour, though i didnt think that of the time :rofl:


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats!! She is absolutely precious ... what a beautiful little girl :D


----------



## pinkmummy

polo_princess said:


> Thanks girls, now i've had time to recover and everything has sunk in it does appear i had a pretty easy time of labour, though i didnt think that of the time :rofl:

:rofl: You did brilliantly hun :) How are you and Brooke now?


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## HannahGraceee

Awww shes beautiful!!!

congratulations Hunnx :)


----------



## TiaSunset

Congrats hunni, she's beautiful xx
:hugs:


----------



## faye38

what a little sweet pea :hug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Awww, congratulations!


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats pp shes beautiful!!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations PP she is beautiful!! I was literally in tears reading this!! :hug: xx


----------



## Omi

Congrats Holly! Brooke is gorgeous, just like her mummy!!! :)

Have a lovely christmas and a happy new year, all 3 of you!! 

Big Hugs, Omi xxx


----------



## polo_princess

caitlinsmummy said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, now i've had time to recover and everything has sunk in it does appear i had a pretty easy time of labour, though i didnt think that of the time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: You did brilliantly hun :) How are you and Brooke now?Click to expand...

We're doing fine thanks, adjusting to eachother and our new lives. Although someone should really warn you this whole "you'll get no sleep thing" is literally NO SLEEP and not just a few missed hours :rofl:


----------



## FEDup1981

polo_princess said:


> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, now i've had time to recover and everything has sunk in it does appear i had a pretty easy time of labour, though i didnt think that of the time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: You did brilliantly hun :) How are you and Brooke now?Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing fine thanks, adjusting to eachother and our new lives. Although someone should really warn you this whole "you'll get no sleep thing" is literally NO SLEEP and not just a few missed hours :rofl:Click to expand...

hahaha! NEW MUM ALERT! aww bless, it might get easier, or brooke might decide NEVER to sleep!!! :muaha:

Ur living on adrenaline now, and when that runs out, say in 4 weeks time, u will be screaming that at us, while ur climbing the walls delerious!

:rofl: ur doing a fab job hun! :hugs:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, she is gorgeous x


----------



## aurora32

Congratz Holly she is beautiful you both must be on :cloud9:


----------



## PixieKitty

Congrats!
She's absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## Barneyboo

She is beautiful and congrats x x x :hug:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done! Brooke is a lil stunner :D have a fab 1st christmas 2gether xxxx


----------



## charveyron

congratulations - what a lovely christmas present!!!!!! She's gorgeous xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

FEDup1981 said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlinsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, now i've had time to recover and everything has sunk in it does appear i had a pretty easy time of labour, though i didnt think that of the time :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: You did brilliantly hun :) How are you and Brooke now?Click to expand...
> 
> We're doing fine thanks, adjusting to eachother and our new lives. Although someone should really warn you this whole "you'll get no sleep thing" is literally NO SLEEP and not just a few missed hours :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha! NEW MUM ALERT! aww bless, it might get easier, or brooke might decide NEVER to sleep!!! :muaha:
> 
> Ur living on adrenaline now, and when that runs out, say in 4 weeks time, u will be screaming that at us, while ur climbing the walls delerious!
> 
> :rofl: ur doing a fab job hun! :hugs:Click to expand...


I second that! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Once the adrenaline runs out that's when it seriously hits ya! :hugs: hun your doing brillinatly!


----------



## sophie

congratulations shes a true beauty!
xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Bearsbaby

Congrats! All the best to the three of you :)


----------



## cherylanne

Oh WOW i've just seen this. Congratulations PP and well done, sounds like you did brilliantly. She's a little beauty xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

she's adorable, congratulations x


----------



## superp123

She is beautiful!! Congrats to you and your OH hun. Hope you're all settled in nicely. Sending big hugs and wishing you a Merry Christmas! 
:hugs:
P


----------



## Farie

Congrats honey :hugs: she's beautiful


----------



## Beth_18

congrats x x xx


----------



## xJG30

Awww didn't know you'd had, she;s gorgeous congrats :D


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Carlyanne15

So cute, lovely news x


----------



## Belle

Congratulations Holly, she's lovely!
Well Done! xx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. She's beautiful!! x


----------



## massacubano

:pink: congrats! PP she is adorable!


----------



## AC81

she's beautiful, congratulations xxx


----------



## TT's

OMG she's beutifull! Congrats xxx


----------



## kaygeebee

Congratulations - she's lovely! :happydance:


----------



## AppleBlossom

I haven't been on in a while and missed this, congrats pp, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations shes so cute
Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations Hun
She is Beautifull
Well Done xXx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Shes beautiful, congrats!
xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

ah she is lovely!!!!! well done!!!! x


----------



## LittleBee

Congratulations!! I'm so glad you made it!! She's really cute!!Wish all happiness!!


----------



## lauriech

Congratulations hun! Your little princess is gorgeous xxx :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats xx


----------



## Sarahkka

Beautiful baby!
Congratulations!


----------



## bump#3

she is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## mrs shine

Congratulations, she's lovely


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats, what a wee pet!


----------



## celine

Gorgoues and look at that loverly head of hair!! congrats :)


----------



## nervouspains

Shes beautiful, congrats to you all xx


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations she is beautiful !!


----------



## Incubator

Just managed to get online after being away for a while so only just heard the very exciting news....

congratulations, she's completely adorable. Hope all's going well.
well done!
x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## SwissMiss

She's absolutely GORGEOUS hon, just like we all knew she would be!!! Sorry I'm so late posting, MAHOOSIVE :hugs: hope you're both well!!!
xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## pixielou

Congartulations, she's so cute!


----------



## MrsF

Heya hun! I've not been on for a while, but just wanted to say a very belated many many congrats to you guys!!!! I remember when you first posted your BFP!!!!! it's gone quick huh???!!!!!! Wishing all three of you so much health, wealth and happiness cherub!! x x x


----------



## emie

Perfect ...:hug:


----------

